# nc42 here ,nars laguna or casino bronzer?



## animacani (Jan 31, 2009)

the title says it all


----------



## nunu (Jan 31, 2009)

I have laguna but it doesn't work as a bronzer for me so i would suggest casino.


----------



## mochabean (Jan 31, 2009)

Casino is better definitely!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 31, 2009)

laguna gives a pretty glow, i wouldnt call it a bronze since it matches nc42-ish skin too much. but its still nice to own though cause it looks like ur just naturally glowing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 casino is a darker brown so it will give u more of the bronzed look.


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm going to say Casino.  I'm about NC35 ish and Casino is just slightly too dark for me unless its summertime.  So it should be perfect for you!


----------



## animacani (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 3, 2009)

Casino


----------

